# **Backstage With Chael Sonnen**



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

What a year it's been for Chael Sonnen. Forty-eight hours after his suspension in California expired, MMA Fighting sat down with the controversial middleweight in the latest installment of our "Backstage" series.

Sonnen talked candidly about his return to MMA, testosterone replacement therapy, the Nate Marquardt situation, what's next, PRIDE FC, Brazilian fighters and so much more.

‎20 minute video with Mr Sonnen. 

Enjoy.

http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/07/07/backstage-with-chael-sonnen/


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

HAHAHA!!! Man I love this guy!!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh Chael, how I missed you so...


----------



## joestevens (Jul 3, 2011)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Oh Chael, how I missed you so...


omg i cant breathe that was hilarious, hes been bottling up his mouth for too long i love it and oddly enough he has some points especially about pound for pound


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Good find :thumb02:


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

He is like Marmite you either love him or hate him. I think he's brilliant to watch and wonders if he rehearses at home.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

HA! this is gonna get a lot of heat but man this is freakin hilarious. Half of the stuff coming out of his mouth is complete bollacks but he seems to believe everything he says! Nevertheless the whole 20min video was thoroughly entertaining and yea I probably wouldnt like him in 'real life' but he sure has a buzz about him!


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

I agree, I was laughing my ass off. Greatest shit talker in the UFC


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Ok, that is easily my favorite MMA interview ever.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

The bit about the nogs and the horse/bus had me cracking up.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

hahaha one of the funniest interviews ever.. he is beyond crazy but man i missed him


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Greatest interview ever. Hilarious!


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

Who taught this guy how to pronounce everything? lieoto machida, arrel Helwani, Wanderlenai Silva?


This is an awesome interview though. I'm glad his talks don't get him his fights, and I hope that his fights continue to get him his fights.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

I actually liked his view on P4P rankings. P4P Is just biased nonsense, like "who would win between Batman and Superman. " If I decide to put Wanderlei Silva and his recent 2-6 record on top of my P4P list doesnt mean Im wrong, just that we disagree.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

hahahah.. awesome interview :thumb02:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

"You suck just like Fedor sucks"

What a loser, I hate Chael Sonnen.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

There is no question that he is very entertaining and funny. I love the fact that he is one of the few people in the public eye that has the balls to say what he is actually thinking. Having said that, some of the stuff he says is downright offensive and racist.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

Vale_Tudo said:


> I actually liked his view on P4P rankings. P4P Is just biased nonsense, like "who would win between Batman and Superman. " If I decide to put Wanderlei Silva and his recent 2-6 record on top of my P4P list doesnt mean Im wrong, just that we disagree.


I also agreed with that statement, except that without Kryptonite, Superman would win. Batman is my fav super hero, but he has no powers. A punch delivered from a man that is fast as lightning would not bode well. Because no one (you see) is stronger than he. Or is that flipper?


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Brydon said:


> There is no question that he is very entertaining and funny. I love the fact that he is one of the few people in the public eye that has the balls to say what he is actually thinking. Having said that, some of the stuff he says is downright offensive and racist.


I'm pretty sure most of the time he is just trolling, I wouldn't necessarily say that he has the balls to say what he is thinking, cause he probably is not thinking like that (not about everything though, and that's the mistery with Chael - no one knows where to draw the line with him).
I do agree with you that sometimes he can cross the line, but nonetheless, I still think he is funny as shit. :thumb02:


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Intermission said:


> "You suck just like Fedor sucks"
> 
> What a loser, I hate Chael Sonnen.


Well it's true.

This is easily the best interview from any sport I've ever seen.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

MAXIMUM TROLLING!

Absolutely hilarious. "I went to the internet and if I had any idea they had computers in Brazil I wouldn't have said that." - That was absolutely hilarious, as racist as it was. His trolling is brilliant.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Trash.

- Rampage, Shogun, Nogueira, Dan Henderson all more successful than you in the USA, and all from the Japanese curcuit.

- The Nogueira brothers did not feed a bus a carrot. That's not funny, it's actually pretty racist.

- Anderson Silva didn't duck you or Yushin Okami. You simply weren't worthy of fighting him until you earned the shot.

- Lyoto Machida would destroy you. It's too bad you won't fight him.

- YOU DIDN'T F***ING BEAT ANDERSON SILVA!!!


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

St.Paul Guy said:


> - YOU DIDN'T F***ING BEAT ANDERSON SILVA!!!





St.Paul Guy said:


> - YOU DIDN'T F***ING BEAT ANDERSON SILVA!!!





St.Paul Guy said:


> - YOU DIDN'T F***ING BEAT ANDERSON SILVA!!!





St.Paul Guy said:


> - YOU DIDN'T F***ING BEAT ANDERSON SILVA!!!



^ This. But he knows what he's doing. He wants to trick people into giving him another try without earning it.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Best interview ever. LMAO man I miss that guy


----------



## Jawni (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't what that is on his glass... but I sure want some! Epic rant!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

That was the most awesomest interview I've ever seen. :laugh:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I know the interview is funny but i worry about some of u guys. I bet if a brazilian was trolling or making offensive remarks about like this most of u guys would riot.


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> MAXIMUM TROLLING!
> 
> Absolutely hilarious. "I went to the internet and if I had any idea they had computers in Brazil I wouldn't have said that." - That was absolutely hilarious, as racist as it was. His trolling is brilliant.


:confused02: how is that racist exactly?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> I know the interview is funny but i worry about some of u guys. I bet if a brazilian was trolling or making offensive remarks about like this most of u guys would riot.


Seriously? People talk bad about the US all the time. People on this board talk bad about the US.

Hell people in the US (liberal hippies) talk bad about this country all the time. It doesn't phase me at all. I am proud of my country and could care less.

Sonnen is hilarious. People need to stop being so sensitive.

Great interview.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Chael is so awesome <3


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Haha, I openly admit bipolar disorder when it comes to Chael Sonnen. One minute I'm frustrated with the guy and the next I'm laughing my ass off at his interviews. That was absolutely hilarious. The guy has a future in stand up, lol. 

Can't wait to see him fight again.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Im not a fan of Chael myself with his goofy voice and its funny how he just cant accept his lOSS to Silva.... such a bad loser!

And no im not a silva fanboy before anyone neg reps me.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

YEHHHHHHHH I!! NANANANA NOW MARY JANE IS MY BEST FRIEND  warrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr sonnnennnnnn just dont beat my boy silva cuz he izzzzzzzz the mannnn


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Fael is back I guess, talking crazier than ever, guess I'll just have to grab the popcorn and wait for him to cry from a sub again.


----------



## ThaiClinchKO (Sep 20, 2009)

He's completely delusional and the biggest liar in UFC history but he does have a certain charm about himself.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> The bit about the nogs and the horse/bus had me cracking up.





lpbigd4444 said:


> hahaha one of the funniest interviews ever.. he is beyond crazy but man i missed him


Lmao both of these ...


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Ups^^ Shogun ups^^ didn't he won all those fights too in Japan lol

Theory busted poor Sonnen :thumb02:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Ups^^ Shogun ups^^ didn't he won all those fights too in Japan lol
> 
> Theory busted poor Sonnen :thumb02:


3-3 in the UFC.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Champion against Lyoto :thumbsup:

Nuff Said!!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol the part where he stops and just says "That doesnt make you a winner" it classic.


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

Chael has taken a pro wrestling interview and mastered it. He has turned himself into a star just by speaking (The Silva fight helped cement it though).


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

To those who understand the genius of Chael Sonnen, enjoy. There'll be more to come.

To those who simply cannot understand what the man is doing... your reactions make it all the better.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I hate and love this guy, but he is f***ing legend plain and simple. I could listen to him for days haha, he is officially the best trash talker ever in this history of the world, just amazing.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Jeter Sucks said:


> Chael has taken a pro wrestling interview and mastered it. He has turned himself into a star just by speaking (The Silva fight helped cement it though).


It's now a war between Chael and Barnett lol love them both.

P.S. Go Domo!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> I hate and love this guy, but he is f***ing legend plain and simple. I could listen to him for days haha, he is officially the best trash talker ever in this history of the world, just amazing.


Best personality in the sport,Chael need's his own reality show or to become an announcer after he gets caught in a couple more triangles.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Best personality in the sport,Chael need's his own reality show or to become an announcer after he gets caught in a couple more triangles.


Fedor should have an instructional dvd on how to do it amiright?


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Champion against Lyoto :thumbsup:
> 
> Nuff Said!!


But didn't you say Machida won the first fight and the second loss was just a lucky shot, cause Machida is the better fighter? How can you count that as an accomplishment then? :sarcastic12:


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

HAHAHAHA I'm dying listening to this right now. Love this man.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Leed said:


> But didn't you say Machida won the first fight and the second loss was just a lucky shot, cause Machida is the better fighter? How can you count that as an accomplishment then? :sarcastic12:


Bobby has officially went off the deep end. Nicest Member in January and now the craziest bastard this side of Mein Kampf. I expect him to go the way of Stokes:thumbsdown:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

"Do you remember when I said horse a minute ago? Do you remember? What was your question?" :laugh:


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

_JB_ said:


> I think he's brilliant to watch and wonders if he rehearses at home.


I know for a fact he reherses in the gym, so I imagine he does the same at home.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Jeter Sucks said:


> Chael has taken a pro wrestling interview and mastered it. He has turned himself into a star just by speaking (The Silva fight helped cement it though).


I don't think he turned himself into a star just by talking, the man can flat out wrestle!!!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> Fedor should have an instructional dvd on how to do it amiright?


Yeah he can invite Sobral,Arona,Nogueira to show on how to not be the biggest bitch in MMA with a Black Belt.LOL at you thinking Werdum would win in a rematch.


----------



## joestevens (Jul 3, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> To those who understand the genius of Chael Sonnen, enjoy. There'll be more to come.
> 
> To those who simply cannot understand what the man is doing... your reactions make it all the better.


this. the fact that paul heyman business and wrestling mma and boxing fan and businessman said he is the best trash talker and hyper in boxing,wwe and mma history says something. absolutely love or hate him you pay to see him fight.


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

hahaha ffs, the guy is a marketing genius.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Leed said:


> But didn't you say Machida won the first fight and the second loss was just a lucky shot, cause Machida is the better fighter? How can you count that as an accomplishment then? :sarcastic12:


Oh Shogun was able to defeat Lyoto!! I never said he did not deserve this victory. He defeated him that night!

It doesn't matter if the fight would have gone into a different direction, if Lyoto's straight left would have hit him first. Shogun was able to hit and showed in the first fight that he could keep up with Lyoto.



RustyRenegade said:


> Bobby has officially went off the deep end. Nicest Member in January and now the craziest bastard this side of Mein Kampf. I expect him to go the way of Stokes:thumbsdown:


America>Germany
America>Vietnam
America>Japan


weren't you the one who wrote that piece? 

It's embarrassing, nothing else!



America = Monsanto > Agent Orange = MONEY!!!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

His reply to the Wanderlei Silva comment about killing him fast was great! In fact it was pure awesomeness!

I love the guy, cant wait to see him back in the octagon.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> America = Monsanto > Agent Orange = MONEY!!!


Whats your point? What has it got to do with this thread?

Besides, do you think that America is the only country to develop and use chemical weapons? Your beloved Japan has got a history of developing horrible chemical weapons. Ever heard of Unit 731? Go educate yourself.

And considering what Germany got up to during the war, I think it best you shut the hell up. I don't want to hear your close minded views on other peoples cultures. Monsanto is a multinational company. It does not = America.

Sorry for the further derail chaps. I couldn't help it.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Whats your point? What has it got to do with this thread?
> 
> Besides, do you think the America is the only country to develop and use chemical weapons? Your beloved Japan has got a history with developing horrible chemical weapons. Ever heard of Unit 731? Go educate yourself.
> 
> ...


First of all stop with the Insults kid.

I don't rank countries above others and I don't hate America either. I just want that these American Patriots realize what America truly stands for. It has nothing to do with the people who live there.

You example is really cute unfortunetly you live way in the past here ones again.

Japan actually admited on doing all these terrible wat crimes back then and every single year hand out a deep apology to the Korean people. 

Has America ever even aplogiezed for all the crimes in Vietnam? Let alone the crimes they are still doing TODAY!

America unlike The JApanese Empire which is like saying the Deutsche Reich.. you should know that every developed country in this World did horrible crimes back in the day. 

Your beloved England is no better either with their White Race is superior and we have to teach people overseas on how to be like us. And do I hold beef against that too? Why should I lol it's way past the time.

The thing with Bush administration and America is, that America still denies even TODAY, that Agent Orange had anything to do with all the deformities happening still Today in Vietnam. Do they even try to help the people in Vietnam?? Hell No!! It's over for them and no one cares about the people in Vietnam.

Monsanto is a Money Machine for the American Government!! It's a disgrace for this country! 

They should finally close this massacre and go out and help and Apology for everything. At least try like the Japanese did every single year since the war is over.

Your Timeframe is really worrying me dude..


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> First of all stop with the Insults kid.
> 
> I don't rank countries above others and I don't hate America either. I just want that these American Patriots realize what America truly stands for. It has nothing to do with the people who live there.
> 
> ...


Keep on digging Bobby... keep on digging...


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Keep on digging Bobby... keep on digging...


Aren't you the old guy with the terrible prejudice for the WW II Nations here??


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Aren't you the old guy with the terrible prejudice for the WW II Nations here??


No... I'm prejudice against foolish Germans who criticize other countries for their war time practises, whilst failing to see the hypocrisy... in an MMA forum.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> No, I'm prejudice against foolish Germans who criticize other countries for their war time practises and fail to see the hypocrisy... in an MMA forum.


Hypocrisy? Thanks for proving me right tiwce in this thread alone. You don't even realize what you are doing here do you?

you're clearly not the smartest mofo out there, thats for sure!


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Holy crap, see this is why Chael Sonnen is evil, he brings out the worst in people (even me) every thread that has to do with him ends in some kind of fight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Hypocrisy? Thanks for proving me right tiwce in this thread alone. You don't even realize what you are doing here do you?
> 
> you're clearly not the smartest mofo out there, thats for sure!


When do you want her back?


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

More than any Sonnen fight, I look forward to the next time he is face to face with Wandy. 

Sonnen is slowly but surely becoming the Ali of MMA!


----------



## burdy (May 22, 2011)

i know what you're trying to say, but please never compare a legend in ali to sonnen again.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Of course, not to the same extent, but just in the fact they both use the same promotional style.


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

St.Paul Guy said:


> - The Nogueira brothers did not feed a bus a carrot. That's not funny, it's actually pretty racist.


Brazilians are not a race.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

joestevens said:


> this. the fact that paul heyman business and wrestling mma and boxing fan and businessman said he is the best trash talker and hyper in boxing,wwe and mma history says something. absolutely love or hate him you pay to see him fight.


Heyman said that? Any proof? Not that I don't believe you, I just want to see it.


----------



## joestevens (Jul 3, 2011)

Leed said:


> Heyman said that? Any proof? Not that I don't believe you, I just want to see it.


http://www.mmamadman.com/2010/08/video-mma-hour-with-ariel-helwani-paul.html its in that video somewhere its worth watching the whole thing


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

joestevens said:


> http://www.mmamadman.com/2010/08/video-mma-hour-with-ariel-helwani-paul.html its in that video somewhere its worth watching the whole thing


Thanks for the link, didn't know he was on MMA Hour, love Paul Heyman.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Despite the fact he was insulting my favorite fighter, he does know how to put on a show. 

Hilarious how Chael says he won the fight against Anderson because wrapping your legs around a guy isn't how you win a fight, yet when he discusses Okami's DQ win over Anderson he says "a win is a win". lol


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

"If you lay on your back with your legs wrapped around a mans head for 8 seconds that does not make you a winner that makes... *glances at the camera* ... not a winner"

LOL funniest interview ever in MMA :thumb02:

Where does Chale get his numbers from, Wandy was 2-7 before the Leven fight? Hahah this guy makes it up as he goes a long, and I still love it.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Hiro said:


> "If you lay on your back with your legs wrapped around a mans head for 8 seconds that does not make you a winner that makes... *glances at the camera* ... not a winner"
> 
> LOL funniest interview ever in MMA :thumb02:
> 
> Where does Chale get his numbers from, Wandy was 2-7 before the Leven fight? Hahah this guy makes it up as he goes a long, and I still love it.


he said he was counting the fights Wand had in the UFC back in the SEG days (pre-zuffa and before Pride).


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Wiping away a few tears here...wow, what an interview. That guy is just legendary. Made my day.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

> Where does Chale get his numbers from, Wandy was 2-7 before the Leven fight? Hahah this guy makes it up as he goes a long, and I still love it


He makes the perfect politician, throwing out bogus numbers with a straight face, and stopping at nothing to get to the top (cheating, and lying). He's funny no doubt about that, but he gets no respect from me. Still think he's gonna beat Stann though.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

Soakked said:


> He makes the perfect politician, throwing out bogus numbers with a straight face, and stopping at nothing to get to the top (cheating, and lying). He's funny no doubt about that, but he gets no respect from me. Still think he's gonna beat Stann though.


Read two posts up from yours. He was counting the SEG days as well.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

AmdM said:


> he said he was counting the fights Wand had in the UFC back in the SEG days (pre-zuffa and before Pride).


I know but still, 2 and 7?


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

awesome video


----------



## ranja (Apr 12, 2010)

thanks for posting this, great laughs.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Just got home and was able to see the video and all I can say is wow talk about trolling. He must be buzzed off of that drink cause the stuff coming out his mouth is just nonsense.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

haha pretty funny video, cant wait to see him lose still:thumbsup:


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Yeah...*

I am an American and I am completely with Bobby here. WW2 was awful, but we cannot hold that against an entire nation of people who are sincerely apologetic about what happened. America never admits it is wrong...ever. We just keep plugging capitalism as if it is deemed by some kind of God to be the savior of the universe despite the fact that it is killing people, creating social stratification, hording resources and destroying the planet. Over-privatization is messed up and creates a middle man trying to **** both sides for their own gains that provide social services that should be run by non-profit organizations. In the US we have enough resources for everyone in our country to live very comfortably and still have enough left over to help needy countries around the world, but in capitalism, greed rules. 

Not to mention the acts committed by Monsanto which the US government has made sure flew under the radar of the media.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

mawrestler125 said:


> I am an American and I am completely with Bobby here. WW2 was awful, but we cannot hold that against an entire nation of people who are sincerely apologetic about what happened. America never admits it is wrong...ever. We just keep plugging capitalism as if it is deemed by some kind of God to be the savior of the universe despite the fact that it is killing people, creating social stratification, hording resources and destroying the planet. Over-privatization is messed up and creates a middle man trying to **** both sides for their own gains that provide social services that should be run by non-profit organizations. In the US we have enough resources for everyone in our country to live very comfortably and still have enough left over to help needy countries around the world, but in capitalism, greed rules.
> 
> Not to mention the acts committed by Monsanto which the US government has made sure flew under the radar of the media.


That all may be true, but it doesn't mean you can turn up on some random thread in an MMA forum and start criticizing Americas practices as if from some high moral position. All our countries have done some seriously shady shit. This forum isn't the place to start complaining about it.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> That all may be true, but it doesn't mean you can turn up on some random thread in an MMA forum and start criticizing Americas practices as if from some high moral position. All our countries have done some seriously shady shit. This forum isn't the place to start complaining about it.


I think you might have got the wrong end of the stick on this one mate. Bobby didn't just randomly start lashing out. Rusty Regnegade made quite an ignorant statement (don't know if he was joking or not) about America and Germany in another thread and then called Bobby out in this thread. Bobby replied.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mawrestler125 said:


> I am an American and I am completely with Bobby here. WW2 was awful, but we cannot hold that against an entire nation of people who are sincerely apologetic about what happened. America never admits it is wrong...ever. We just keep plugging capitalism as if it is deemed by some kind of God to be the savior of the universe despite the fact that it is killing people, creating social stratification, hording resources and destroying the planet. Over-privatization is messed up and creates a middle man trying to **** both sides for their own gains that provide social services that should be run by non-profit organizations. In the US we have enough resources for everyone in our country to live very comfortably and still have enough left over to help needy countries around the world, but in capitalism, greed rules.
> 
> Not to mention the acts committed by Monsanto which the US government has made sure flew under the radar of the media.







LOVE IT OR LEAVE IT!


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

My favorite mma personality.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I think you might have got the wrong end of the stick on this one mate. Bobby didn't just randomly start lashing out. Rusty Regnegade made quite an ignorant statement (don't know if he was joking or not) about America and Germany in another thread and then called Bobby out in this thread. Bobby replied.


Fair enough.

Rustys original post in the context of the original thread was clearly him goofing around. Bobby means this high and mighty shit he spouts.

America = Monsanto? I suppose Switzerland are at fault for anything Glencore do? Or Germany is at fault for anything unscrupulous the Rothchild family might get up to, because they originated there?

Monsanto are a huge multinational that get up to lots of horrible stuff. Truly evil with no morals at all. To make a statement like America = Monsanto, is to me no different to saying Germany = Nazis. Nobody has the right to say stuff like that. Both are very offensive. That's how I see it.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> *Rustys original post in the context of the original thread was clearly him goofing around. Bobby means this high and mighty shit he spouts.*
> 
> ...


Yea, it looked like he was joking, but you can never be sure with sarcasm on the in internet.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Guys, i got censored and infracted for straying off topic when I challenged Bobby's politics in a Chael Sonnen thread.

.....just sayin...... very funny interview Mr. Sonnen.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

oldfan said:


> Guys, i got censored and infracted for straying off topic when I challenged Bobby's politics in a Chael Sonnen thread.
> 
> .....just sayin...... very funny interview Mr. Sonnen.


Join the club. Most of my warnings are Bobby related. What can yah say.. the guys a douche.

Anyway

Chael Sonnen is hilarious. He saw nog say "Whoaa big fella" to a bus is the funniest thing an MMA fighter has EVER said.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Saw nog say "Whoaa big fella" to a bus is the funniest thing an MMA fighter has EVER said.


I sat here and considered this claim for a moment... and completely agree with you!

Trouble is, I dont think the Blackhouse crew are into banter. Wouldn't it be hilarious if there was some equally fantastic retort from them about Sonnen and America? But no... they'll take it all serious and get upset. Mumbling something about respect and honour and broken teeth.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> I sat here and considered this claim for a moment... and completely agree with you!
> 
> Trouble is, I dont think the Blackhouse crew are into banter. Wouldn't it be hilarious if there was some equally fantastic retort from them about Sonnen and America? But no... they'll take it all serious and get upset. Mumbling something about respect and honour and broken teeth.


I would love for someone to give Chael competition in the pre fight smack talk. Imagine the stuff we would get out of Chael then?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Rustys original post in the context of the original thread was clearly him goofing around. Bobby means this high and mighty shit he spouts.
> 
> ...


Way to take things out of context again!

The thing you and especially you need to realize is, that you just cannot hold blame against an entire Nation Never, no matter what this Nation did or does.

World War II was a mess and Germany and Japan paid for it Bigtime!!

Ignorant people like you need to understand, that Generations die out and new Generations grow up who are Nothing but Innocent!! Naoto Kan, PrimeMinister of Japan goes out and still apologizes to the Korean people for what happened back in the day, even though he had zero influence on what this WW II Generation did. It's just a Moral Act to get both Nations closer together because Korea still denies

Japan is a beautiful country today with even more beautiful people. Go out leave England and educate yourself!! 

It really doesn't suprise me that you come out and make comments like Germany>Nazis. I already had you on this level before.

Guess we have to still today blame Great Britian for all the terrible Imperialismus as well when it comes to your Ideology mmhh.. and might change our World Language to something different.. perhaps French?
Oh wait didn't Napoloeon Bonarparte try to take over the World too? 
Or let's go back even further and let's hold blame to the Italians especially the Romans :thumbsup:

You now get a clue on how clueless you are?? Or need more help?


Me saying Monsanto = America is true and has nothing to do with you saying Germany = Nazis.. cause one thing is in the past and done by a complete different Generation and the other is still happening TODAY and these crimes were commited by this very Generation who are still in freaken business there Today because it's an American Company who does and still do major crimes everywhere in this World. This Company needs to be closed and the people in Vietnam need this money to stop all the suffering. I have traveled throughout this country and people are still suffering today b3ecause of this pointless war!!

Do you now understand the difference???





oldfan said:


> Guys, i got censored and infracted for straying off topic when I challenged Bobby's politics in a Chael Sonnen thread.
> 
> .....just sayin...... very funny interview Mr. Sonnen.


Oh we have an entire section for Political discussions here..

http://www.mmaforum.com/debate-club/84756-politics-registration-thread.html

but please don't make an American Patriot statement and debate with me as a Neutral person cause I am Neutral as well.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I liked the part when Chael said he had nothing against Machida he just wanted an easy fight


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Someone in hear said it best when they said they like the BIT where Sonnen.....thats where it ends for me. Chael is a comedian with a decent ground game...aka Joe Rogan but more disrespectful.

Ofcourse he would say what he said about GSP but Chael who have you finished lately either. If it was for Anderson it would have been 25 full minutes. And he talsk about punching Silve 300 times....that says more about your power or lack there of than about Silva. And yeah wrapping your legs around a mans head in the street is "Not Winning" but on the streets that I came from LETTING a man wrap his legs around your head is frowned upon too. 

I take Chael as what he is now a comedian in training. He even said the fight with Wand would be good media wise this man is paving a way for himself outside the UFC and using MMA as a way to build his brand....which is his mouth.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Way to take things out of context again!
> 
> The thing you and especially you need to realize is, that you just cannot hold blame against an entire Nation Never, no matter what this Nation did or does.
> 
> ...


SHHHH
We talk about MMA in here! not politics!! Get your sht together! :thumbsdown:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> SHHHH
> We talk about MMA in here! not politics!! Get your sht together! :thumbsdown:


Don't even get me started!!


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

He claims Anderson ducked him for 6 years. 6 years ago he was entering the UFC to start a 1-2 record and get cut. What a douche


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Everyone has ruined this thread and honestly some of you are so off topic and belligerent with each other that some infractions are likely gonna be coming. Either way...
/Closed.


----------

